# Sub work out..



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I run a very small company. I work as the owner and finisher. I mustly sub out the rock if its bigger then 20 boards. I will get guys to help me finish, If I have to get it done fast. But most times Iam by myself. 
I bidded a house 260 boards and my rocker say that his tapers can bang it out. And get it done fast, and perfect.So I sub it out to him.. He has always done right by me and I trust him.. But I dont like it.. I have ALWAYS finished my own work.. 

How do you guys feel about subbing out work???


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Bang it out or bang it up ? It would be best to look at his work. And then is this for a contractor you usually do work for? Sometimes they frown when they want you to do the work personally and only to find out you subbed it out to someone else. Perhaps by doing this the next time they will call them instead of you. I would be a little leery and try to work on it yourself and maybe have someone to help you instead of giving the credit to some other company. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

It's YOUR job Al. Run it the way YOU want.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Muddauber said:


> It's YOUR job Al. Run it the way YOU want.


 I am sure he will run it the way he wants.... But sometimes you have to look at the big picture and protect his own company.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to finish the jobs myself. But the guys I know want top dollar to work. And they want cash. Because they are collecting. And I cant do cash. And the ones I have help me, I have to go back and fix there work. So why do it? 
Dont know about you guys but job are not paying what they did. But guys still want top dollar to work..:blink:


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

Al Taper said:


> Dont know about you guys but job are not paying what they did. But guys still want top dollar to work..:blink:


Thats why they are at home collecting there lil unemployment check and complaining about no work.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Al,stay true to your business ,dont go where your,e headed with this. Find another couple of hangers,or one that can work with you,there is always a diamond in the rough somewhere!!


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

al i am a small company also. ive slimmed down to me finishing all my jobs myself also. And i tell all my contractors give me a cpl extra days and it will be right. If they want it done right they will work with u


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I kinda have a pet peeve about guys double dipping, both collecting and working under the table. That's why chit costs as much as it does!


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

wnybassman said:


> I kinda have a pet peeve about guys double dipping, both collecting and working under the table. That's why chit costs as much as it does!



My ex partner once asked me if we could cut his son a sub contract chek so he could continue drawing unemployment.:furious:

Notice the word EX.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

hey muddauber what part of ky are u from?


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Louisville area.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ok jw . all of my family live in hopkinsville


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys...

I just got in with a GC. Who I worked with when I was learning a trade (carpenter) at that time.Back in 92-95. But I have know him since about 82. So there is some history. 
I got a call from his one road foremen the other day. To look at 5 jobs.. 4 jobs that range from 32 to 65 boards. And a house 327 boards. 
So I guess sub out the big stuff and work the little stuff. And work on building a crew.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

I sub out taping on bigger jobs. i know its tough to find reliable guys. the drama never ends. I pay fairly well and still guys flake out.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

d-rock said:


> I sub out taping on bigger jobs. i know its tough to find reliable guys. the drama never ends. I pay fairly well and still guys flake out.


I will do office space any size. Union or open shop. But when its a house and #s are tight. I cant work for the #s that some others work for.. XX per board = bead, angle tape, and high work..

I have worked with some flake nut.. But they didnt work for me..:furious:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

im also from northern nj if u need rocker or taper call me i dont bite the hand that feeds me and im reliable and ive been in the trade 18 years send me a message if interested


----------

